# Ok First Post: Acrylic Portrait



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

I just finished this not too long ago and figured Id need some feedback if I'm going to get any better. Let me know what you think and what I should work on. Thanks


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, that's so cool! I really like it.


----------

